# New Ascaso Basic - pump problem, faulty device or something else?



## brugi (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi all, hopefully someone will be able to point me to the right direction.

TL;DR> Machine runs water through steam wand for 0.5-1 sec only and then stops. Is the machine faulty or there could be some other reason?

I have received basic setup (Ascaso Basic + roaster + grinder) from a friend. All are USA machines, but I have a voltage converter. The problem is with my attempts to prime it: turn machine on, open the steam valve and press a "Coffee" button. A short stream of water comes out of the wand and that's it. After I leave machine alone for some time and repeat all steps, I get another short stream. Otherwise there is no reaction at all.

Now, of course my first thought is that the machine is faulty, but considering it was a gift, I want to be absolutely sure before returning it or ordering a spare part (provided it is indeed a pump problem). Could it be that there is some kind of airpocket or other kind of blockage? Or, I'm thinking, could it be that the 110V/60Hz pump doesn't work on 50 Hz? I don't think it is the case, but then again, I cannot rule it out. I'm inclined to open it up and inspect visually if everything is in its place, but so far, didn't get a courage to do that.









Thank you in advance!


----------



## brugi (Oct 8, 2017)

OK, after reading a lot and trying to force water through the pump with syringe, I've came to the conclusion that I'm stupid.







I just realized that if the pump worked, it should be louder than just a "click" when turned on. The short jet of water that mislead me is probably due to releasing a pressure after initial heating. No idea, I'm completely clueless about these things, as you probably guessed. So, as the pump doesn't work, the question remains: is it broken or it simply doesn't like different power cycle?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> All are USA machines, but I have a voltage converter


Is the converter man enough to supply enough power ?

The machine spec is : Watts 1000W (but do check that)

So measure the converter output voltage and ensure that its not dropping below 120v under load.


----------



## brugi (Oct 8, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Is the converter man enough to supply enough power ?


Thanks, good thinking. Yes, it should be enough, I paid attention while buying converter. It is declared at 2500 W, Ascaso needs 1000 W and roaster 1600 W. Roaster works great and I don't use them simultaneously. I will measure voltage just in case, though, good idea.

In the meantime, does anyone know how to take off the lid on this specific model? It seems there are some screws holding it, but I don't see them and I couldn't find any instructions online.

Edit: Just checked, turning the machine and the pump on doesn't affect the output voltage.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Step 2, lol

Open machine and measure voltage applied to the pump (maybe there is a label stating the working voltage on the pump)

Be careful (maybe disconnect power from machine, apply test leads... then stand back whilst switching machine on)


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

This may provide a hint ...


----------



## brugi (Oct 8, 2017)

Thank you. It looks like this is beyond my ability, as I've tried everything I could. So I took it to the service shop today, they will check what is going on. I'll make sure I post results here, in case anyone else encounters similar problem.


----------



## brugi (Oct 8, 2017)

Justa quick update: the pump was stuck due to transport or storage and it couldn't be unstuck without opening it up. So it is solved and it works normally on 50 Hz.


----------

